# PRP Rejected



## saimmuser (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi,

My PR application under 27(B) got rejected after 7 months stating my skills and qualifications are not specifically mentioned in the most recent publication of the immigration act. I do have a valid CSV but I don't have university degree. Could this be the reason for rejection? Any advise on what to do next? 

I've heard that DHA is gong to remove PRP sometime soon. Is this true? I'm afraid if I won't be able to get a PRP before this happens.


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

saimmuser said:


> Hi,
> 
> My PR application under 27(B) got rejected after 7 months stating my skills and qualifications are not specifically mentioned in the most recent publication of the immigration act. I do have a valid CSV but I don't have university degree. Could this be the reason for rejection? Any advise on what to do next?
> 
> I've heard that DHA is gong to remove PRP sometime soon. Is this true? I'm afraid if I won't be able to get a PRP before this happens.


sorry about your situation,You need to provide more detail to get advise:what qualification do you hold,whats your csv based on category


----------



## saimmuser (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi, thanks so much for the feedback. 

I have a certificate of "Business Applications Programmer" issued by Govt. of India back in 2003. As this is not issued by a university, SAQA only accredited me until my higher secondary qualificaiton (which is NQF level 4 only). I am an associate member of IITPSA and have 10+ years of software development experience. I had General Work Permit for 5 years until end of 2017 and then I got the CSV under "System Integration Specialist". Not sure what the DHA meant by the rejection. Below is the relevant quote from the rejection letter..


"The skills or qualifications which you posses are not specifically mentioned in the most recent publication of the above-mentioned list and are therefore not deemed critical for the purposes of the immigration act. You therefore do not qualify for permanent residence in terms of section 27(b) of the immigration act."


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

saimmuser said:


> Hi, thanks so much for the feedback.
> 
> I have a certificate of "Business Applications Programmer" issued by Govt. of India back in 2003. As this is not issued by a university, SAQA only accredited me until my higher secondary qualificaiton (which is NQF level 4 only). I am an associate member of IITPSA and have 10+ years of software development experience. I had General Work Permit for 5 years until end of 2017 and then I got the CSV under "System Integration Specialist". Not sure what the DHA meant by the rejection. Below is the relevant quote from the rejection letter..
> 
> ...


Since you were on General work permit why did you not directly apply for Permanent residence based on section 26(a)-5 year continous work permit.That would have been the best instead of applying for Critical skills visa then PR based on critical skills.I am NOT SURE if you can still try this route(26a) since you still on valid work visa though being a critical skills.

The NQF appears low,usually its minimum of NQF6 (diploma) but preferably a degree NQF 7


----------



## saimmuser (Sep 21, 2018)

Rozay said:


> Since you were on General work permit why did you not directly apply for Permanent residence based on section 26(a)-5 year continous work permit.That would have been the best instead of applying for Critical skills visa then PR based on critical skills.I am NOT SURE if you can still try this route(26a) since you still on valid work visa though being a critical skills.
> 
> The NQF appears low,usually its minimum of NQF6 (diploma) but preferably a degree NQF 7


Hi, thanks for the feedback. I thought applying through CSV is the fastest route. Also, I had about 5 months break in the General Work Permit as I applied and received a study permit at the end of 2017(my GWP was about to expire in April 2018). But I had to change plans and apply for a CSV in January because of unforeseen reasons. Considering this, do you think I can go for the GWP route now? Not sure if I will be able to get the PRP before they make changes to the immigration policy.


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

saimmuser said:


> Hi, thanks for the feedback. I thought applying through CSV is the fastest route. Also, I had about 5 months break in the General Work Permit as I applied and received a study permit at the end of 2017(my GWP was about to expire in April 2018). But I had to change plans and apply for a CSV in January because of unforeseen reasons. Considering this, do you think I can go for the GWP route now? Not sure if I will be able to get the PRP before they make changes to the immigration policy.


am now lost,you obtained GWP,study permit & critical skills visa all within a 5-6year period?


----------



## saimmuser (Sep 21, 2018)

Rozay said:


> am now lost,you obtained GWP,study permit & critical skills visa all within a 5-6year period?


Hi, yes that's correct. Sorry about the confusion. Here's the timeline so far. 
GWP : March 2013 was due to expire in April 2018.
Study Permit: November 2017 was due to expire in Dec 2018
CSV: February 2018 still valid.


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

saimmuser said:


> Hi, yes that's correct. Sorry about the confusion. Here's the timeline so far.
> GWP : March 2013 was due to expire in April 2018.
> Study Permit: November 2017 was due to expire in Dec 2018
> CSV: February 2018 still valid.


if you can somehow prove 5yrs of continous work march 2013-apr 2018 and you still employed then perhaps 26a prp might work.you will hear what others think or seek immigration legal advise.all the best.


----------

